# Northport Pier Inn...Our Current Worksite



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Our latest project the Northport Pier Inn located in the beautiful Lobster Fishing community of Northport PEI Canada . We have been contracted to finish the exterior of this 13 year old building that sits a mere 30 feet from the waters edge . The views from here today were just breathtaking . The water did not have a ripple in it for the better part of the day .


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL...when you look at it from this angle...it does not appear to be that daunting of a task . Some scraping and caulking to do but other than that mostly one coat of Manor Hall to freshen the exterior up . I hope everybody is doing good this Summer . :thumbsup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great gig  :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This looks like an enjoyable job!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job! Have fun with that cupola!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody...it is a beautiful location to work . I have a few more pics...I will try and get them on here over the weekend . The job is going really good...I hope that does not put a whammy on it LOL .


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is an aerial shot of our Inn project .


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> Here is an aerial shot of our Inn project .
> View attachment 17921


errrrrr shouldn't you be painting instead of jolly riding around in an airplane taking pics :whistling2:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Haha...I did not take them pics...I found them via Google . It is a nice shot though ! We have 3 sides now completed...the rest will be tricky as we have to work around rooms booked and avoid the deck areas when people are around . I hope we can wrap it up sometime next week...I'm glad I squeezed this one into the schedule .


----------

